# Sw-99 .40



## demented (Mar 4, 2008)

I bought one of these in like new condition from CDNN two months ago, I was disappointed to find that it had three problems that prevented it being a decent range gun, let alone suitable for self defense. Feeding was 50% at best, trigger was terrible and to add insult to injury, it would not lock open if I did manage to empty a magazine. I removed the striker assembly, found numerous tool marks in the slides striker channel, these I managed to polish out which helped the trigger quite a bit. A trip back to S&W and a new barrel took care of the feeding issues and some research on the internet showed that all my magazines had the wrong, first generation followers. S&W sent the correct followers, after installation I'm pleased to say that this 99 is now a first rate pistol. Accuracy is well within my requirements for a carry piece and now its reliability is right up there also. Check one out, perhaps you might find one worth the effort.


----------



## madman4049 (Mar 7, 2008)

glad to hear it worked out for you. I have carried the SW99 in .40 S&W for nearly 4 years and absolutely love it. Though several new designs have come out I still stick with good ol SW99.


----------



## mathewsman (Mar 3, 2008)

*99*

i have the 99 in a compact and i love it also it is a really nice gun. shoots well and have had no problems with it.


----------

